# Quit Gluten- Life got significantly better



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Disclaimer: When it comes to the human body and the things we put into it, I believe in absolutes. I believe what is unhealthy for one is unhealthy for all. With that being said, there is such a thing as 'tolerances'. From what I can tell, tolerance is a phenomenon which comprises many things such as youth, awareness of self, current state of health (emotional& physical) / nutrient store, lifestyle, and more.

I quit gluten about a little less than a month ago and I am overjoyed with the results. I feel so good that I'll never consciously eat something with gluten again. The results outweigh any desire for pizza, burgers, pastries or any of that.

For those unfamiliar with the problems with gluten, I will do my best to explain.
1. Disrupts function of small intestine. This is critical because the small intestine is where a large majority of nutrients are absorbed. 
2. Causes overeating for 3 reasons: First- because the nutrients in your food are not being absorbed sufficiently, the body never receives a signal of satiation for food. Secondly, gluten foods are typically very high in quickly assimilated complex carbs, which when you are on the downside of that blood sugar coaster, you will eat again. Third- gluten foods cause an unpleasant feeling in the stomach/ intestines, which I hypothesize many people are driven to eat again to sooth the discomfort.

i have been addicted to eating for as long as I can remember. In hindsight, my life has been hell. I haven't been living.. I've only been eating. I have a new life now. I have lost ALL my abdominal fat down to the cut on my sides. I can go ALL DAY comfortably without eating and have far more energy than before. My digestion is excellent. 

I see now how important a good digestion is. I feel so much 'love' in the stomach area now. (Best way I can describe it). Bottom line: BREAD ISNT FOOD! Nor is wheat or anything otherwise containing gluten. It does not contain any significant nutrients, and more importantly- it is damaging to health. And the world is largely 'addicted'.

On about the 20th day of gluten abstinence, I just randomly had one of the greatest days ever. I believe this the day that my body had finished recovering from gluten and repaired my small intestine. My new life has begun and I'm loving it.

Hope this helps.. I may come back and add more as it comes to me.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Whole grain products do not have an insignificant nutrient profile and can be part of a healthy diet, as they have in traditional diets such as the Mediterranean. 
People with IBS may not tolerate grain products well though, which is an important reason why many people feel better when quitting, even though they don't have celiac disease.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

As far as I can tell gluten sensitivity can arise from either a lack or zinc, or a lack of magnesium. Wheat germ, aka the part that is most often removed, is relatively high in both zinc and magnesium among other things. So basically if you were doing whole grain the whole time you might not ever get the affliction. There's a lot of being overfed and undernourished nowadays.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Disclaimer: When it comes to the human body and the things we put into it, I believe in absolutes. I believe what is unhealthy for one is unhealthy for all.


Some people have horrible allergies to certain foods. So you're saying because it's unhealthy for some to eat certain nuts we should all avoid it? My body can't tolerate raw fruits for the most part because of an illness, but it does not mean it isn't healthy for other individuals.

I would give a more coherent and in-depth answer, but you seem incredibly close-minded, so I won't go down that path. But hey, whatever floats your boat, whether it be the placebo effect or not.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I personally feel ill (like vomit ill) after eating whole wheat pasta, but when I eat refined wheats I feel great.

Weirdly, though, I feel great after eating whole grain (wheat) bread.

Maybe it has to do with the amount of fiber. When I eat pasta I eat TONS (so that's tons of fiber at once). Whereas with bread I just eat a little. (Because who wants to fill up on bread?)

Anyway, sunshineboy, it sounds like a problem with _you_, not with gluten.


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I personally feel ill (like vomit/diarrhea ill) after eating whole wheat pasta, but when I eat refined wheats I feel great.
> 
> Weirdly, though, I feel great after eating whole grain bread.


It's probably the gliadorphins. You get a small opioid response that makes you feel good.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

emberfly said:


> I personally feel ill (like vomit/diarrhea ill) after eating whole wheat pasta, but when I eat refined wheats I feel great.


That sounds like IBS. I used to eat only whole grains, but quit because it made me so bloated I looked pregnant, and it felt really bad as well, because of the fiber. Refined definitely doesn't have the same effect. 
Do other plants like fruit make you feel a similar effect? apples, pears, melon, apricots, onions, garlic, leek, legumes are some examples, and milk might as well. They contain FODMAPs which are fermented by the bacteria in our gut and cause irritation to people with IBS, like painful gas, bloating, diarrhea or constipation.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Do other plants like fruit make you feel a similar effect? apples, pears, melon, apricots, onions, garlic, leek, legumes are some examples, and milk might as well.


No, whole wheat pasta is the only food that has ever made me feel that way.

Except for this one time when I was 12 I ate some weird chicken at a Chinese restaurant and shit got ugly fast.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

sink said:


> Some people have horrible allergies to certain foods. So you're saying because it's unhealthy for some to eat certain nuts we should all avoid it? My body can't tolerate raw fruits for the most part because of an illness, but it does not mean it isn't healthy for other individuals.
> 
> I would give a more coherent and in-depth answer, but you seem incredibly close-minded, so I won't go down that path. But hey, whatever floats your boat, whether it be the placebo effect or not.


Incredibly. It's not placebo.. Did you read?

My hypothesis is that everyone would do better with the absence of gluten in their diet. Can you disprove this? 

Other awesome things:
increased clarity/ concentration. Started reading books for first time
higher desire/ motivation / planning and dreaming about future
Lowered anxiety

already mentioned significant fat loss


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Disclaimer: When it comes to the human body and the things we put into it, I believe in absolutes. I believe what is unhealthy for one is unhealthy for all. With that being said, there is such a thing as 'tolerances'. From what I can tell, tolerance is a phenomenon which comprises many things such as youth, awareness of self, current state of health (emotional& physical) / nutrient store, lifestyle, and more.
> 
> I quit gluten about a little less than a month ago and I am overjoyed with the results. I feel so good that I'll never consciously eat something with gluten again. The results outweigh any desire for pizza, burgers, pastries or any of that.
> 
> ...


You said you feel better now, can you describe to me the difference? Less bowel pain, more energy, overall well-being, etc? I'm thinking about doing a detox and would like to know about real results.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> That sounds like IBS. I used to eat only whole grains, but quit because it made me so bloated I looked pregnant, and it felt really bad as well, because of the fiber. Refined definitely doesn't have the same effect.
> Do other plants like fruit make you feel a similar effect? apples, pears, melon, apricots, onions, garlic, leek, legumes are some examples, and milk might as well. They contain FODMAPs which are fermented by the bacteria in our gut and cause irritation to people with IBS, like painful gas, bloating, diarrhea or constipation.


what fruits/vegetables can you tolerate
I have IBS as well & the only veg I eat is peeled baked potato twice a week


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

vinniebob said:


> what fruits/vegetables can you tolerate
> I have IBS as well & the only veg I eat is peeled baked potato twice a week


The fruit I've tried and tolerate are bananas, oranges, tangerines, lemons, grapes, strawberries. The ones I couldn't are apple, pear, apricot, peach, watermelon, honeydew melon. I think from these the definitive intolerable are apples and pears, the others don't always bother me. 

Pretty much most vegetables that I've tried are fine, the ones who never cause me problems are tomatoes, lettuce, carrots, bell peppers (all colours), broccoli, eggplants, spinach, zucchini. The definite red flags are onions and maybe garlic but we don't use it many times so I'm not sure. 

Dairy are probably the worst for me, they cause the most acute reactions, but at least hard cheeses are fine (which I love ). Maybe I'm also lactose intolerant, I don't know and I don't think it's necessary to test it. I used to drink milk up to a year before, now I use soy milk sometimes to make banana smoothies and I tolerate it fine. 

Maybe if I removed wheat entirely it would be even better, but it doesn't cause me acute reactions so I eat a bit of it, I mostly like eating spaghetti rather than having sandwiches and such.

I've been pretty consistent with the FODMAP list, but I've had trouble with a few in the "safe" category, but I think it's a good start to see what you can eat and what not. Here's an example http://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> You said you feel better now, can you describe to me the difference? Less bowel pain, more energy, overall well-being, etc? I'm thinking about doing a detox and would like to know about real results.


Yes- all of those things! Just do yourself a favor and go through with it.

As for the motivation to do it- just remember that gluten damages the small intestine which prevents nutrient uptake! Think about the ramifications of this... 

After only a few days of abstinence, you will begin to notice your abdominal area to slim, which is awesome. That gluten can't be processed very well at all and is causing inflammation and bloating. It's no good. Of course some consume more of it than others, but it is addictive and (dare I say?) the 'average' persons diet is loaded with it.

Other awesome things:
increased clarity/ concentration. Started reading books for first time
higher desire/ motivation / planning and dreaming about future
Lowered anxiety

To some of you: Sorry to be so hard headed and blunt but this is just the way I am.. Ain't gon' stop now! I get excited over things which I find to be biological truths.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Yes- all of those things! Just do yourself a favor and go through with it.
> 
> As for the motivation to do it- just remember that gluten damages the small intestine which prevents nutrient uptake! Think about the ramifications of this...


That only happens if you have celiac disease. It's basically the definition of it. There are tests you can do to diagnose it, for real and not speculate about it.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> That only happens if you have celiac disease. It's basically the definition of it. There are tests you can do to diagnose it, for real and not speculate about it.


Ok, Red Panda. I have celiac disease then. Maybe others do too. Maybe they don't have time or money for doctors. So then I say to those who are interested in the 'possibility': go gluten free and find out for yourselves. I suspect most will feel better regardless.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Ok, Red Panda. I have celiac disease then. Maybe others do too. Maybe they don't have time or money for doctors. So then I say to those who are interested in the 'possibility': go gluten free and find out for yourselves. I suspect most will feel better regardless.


Well, if you have CD then you're going to have to try harder to avoid gluten than just not eating bread and pasta. Even a spec of dust damages the intestine of celiacs, you have to avoid any cross contamination, you can't have anything from outside, even putting a crouton on your salad and then removing it will damage you.
If you suspect you have CD, you'll have to make the money and time to diagnose it because it's no joke.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Well, if you have CD then you're going to have to try harder to avoid gluten than just not eating bread and pasta. Even a spec of dust damages the intestine of celiacs, you have to avoid any cross contamination, you can't have anything from outside, even putting a crouton on your salad and then removing it will damage you.
> If you suspect you have CD, you'll have to make the money and time to diagnose it because it's no joke.


I don't agree. The more I avoid, the better the health of my intestine and blood sugar regulation. I am a biological scientist by nature, you are a follower of doctrines. This is my thread created to help others based on my perceptions and observations which are of an 'alternative' basis. Please stop discounting my sentiments and policing the thread.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> I don't agree. The more I avoid, the better the health of my intestine and blood sugar regulation. I am a biological scientist by nature, you are a follower of doctrines. This is my thread created to help others based on my perceptions and observations which are of an 'alternative' basis. Please stop discounting my sentiments and policing the thread.


Lol whatever...


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I quit gluten and I only felt hungrier


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> my belief on why there is so much health issues in the modern era is prior to the 20th century all food was organic


Is there any proof to support the idea that there are more health issues now than in the past? Also, gluten is organic and likely made up a larger percentage of people's diets throughout history than it does now given that grains made up a larger percentage of the food people ate since most of them couldn't afford meat or many types of fruits and vegetables. The historic "poor person" diet has always been bread and water, not fruits and vegetables (those cost way more!).


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

vinniebob said:


> my belief on why there is so much health issues in the modern era is prior to the 20th century all food was organic
> my estimate is 95% of mankind ate fruits/vegetables since the creation/evolution of intelligent life
> the digestive tract evolved to these foods only
> enter the 19th century to present when many new food additives were introduced to the human digestive tract thus it has not adapted


I'm very skeptical of your claim.

"The dramatic increase in average life expectancy during the 20th century ranks as one of society’s greatest achievements. Although most babies born in 1900 did not live past age 50, life expectancy at birth now exceeds 83 years in Japan—the current leader—and is at least 81 years in several other countries. Less developed regions of the world have experienced a steady increase in life expectancy since World War II, although not all regions have shared in these improvements. (One notable exception is the fall in life expectancy in many parts of Africa because of deaths caused by the HIV/AIDS epidemic.) The most dramatic and rapid gains have occurred in East Asia, where life expectancy at birth increased from less than 45 years in 1950 to more than 74 years today."

Living Longer | National Institute on Aging

I think it's quite obvious that people are healthier than they've ever been in this modern era.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Is there any proof to support the idea that there are more health issues now than in the past? Also, gluten is organic and likely made up a larger percentage of people's diets throughout history than it does now given that grains made up a larger percentage of the food people ate since most of them couldn't afford meat or many types of fruits and vegetables. The historic "poor person" diet has always been bread and water, not fruits and vegetables (those cost way more!).


gluten is far from organic, it is modified and sprayed with inorganic pesticides/ fertilizer which is absorbed into the organism
there is a huge global demand for wheat/grains therefor must be produced [mass marketed] as cheaply as possible


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Ziggurat said:


> I'm very skeptical of your claim.
> 
> "The dramatic increase in average life expectancy during the 20th century ranks as one of society’s greatest achievements. Although most babies born in 1900 did not live past age 50, life expectancy at birth now exceeds 83 years in Japan—the current leader—and is at least 81 years in several other countries. Less developed regions of the world have experienced a steady increase in life expectancy since World War II, although not all regions have shared in these improvements. (One notable exception is the fall in life expectancy in many parts of Africa because of deaths caused by the HIV/AIDS epidemic.) The most dramatic and rapid gains have occurred in East Asia, where life expectancy at birth increased from less than 45 years in 1950 to more than 74 years today."
> 
> ...


due to increased medical advancements and treatments
when I grew up in the 60's-late 70's very few people in my age group had asthma, diabetes, weight issues, no one even heard of IBS or celiacs todays generation has many health issues they should not be experiencing until years later


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

vinniebob said:


> due to increased medical advancements and treatments
> when I grew up in the 60's-late 70's very few people in my age group had asthma, diabetes, weight issues, no one even heard of IBS or celiacs todays generation has many health issues they should not be experiencing until years later


All the same, correlation doesn't imply causation, so your theory is just a theory.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

vinniebob said:


> gluten is far from organic, it is modified and sprayed with inorganic pesticides/ fertilizer which is absorbed into the organism
> there is a huge global demand for wheat/grains therefor must be produced [mass marketed] as cheaply as possible


Gluten itself is a natural protein of wheat, whether they use pesticides while growing the plant is another issue.






a1b2c3d4 said:


> Is there any proof to support the idea that there are more health issues now than in the past? Also, gluten is organic and likely made up a larger percentage of people's diets throughout history than it does now given that grains made up a larger percentage of the food people ate since most of them couldn't afford meat or many types of fruits and vegetables. The historic "poor person" diet has always been bread and water, not fruits and vegetables (those cost way more!).


Ancient varieties of wheat (or cooking methods) have much less gluten in than our modern varieties.
Research Sheds Light on Gluten Issues | The Whole Grains Council


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> due to increased medical advancements and treatments
> when I grew up in the 60's-late 70's very few people in my age group had asthma, diabetes, weight issues, no one even heard of IBS or celiacs todays generation has many health issues they should not be experiencing until years later


No dude, gluten is 100% purely organic.



vinniebob said:


> due to increased medical advancements and treatments
> when I grew up in the 60's-late 70's very few people in my age group had asthma, diabetes, weight issues, no one even heard of IBS or celiacs todays generation has many health issues they should not be experiencing until years later


There is nothing about most of these diseases that could have changed in the last few decades. Several of them are genetic disease. If you hear more about these disease now than in the past it is only because they are diagnosed more, not because they exist any more. There is simply no scientific basis for your claims. Human lifespans have never been longer and they are nearly double what they were just a hundred years or so ago.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Ziggurat said:


> The plural of "anecdote" is not "data".


Maybe not, but we also don't have any evidence that people consuming gluten are getting the same nutrient uptake as those who are not. My statement is that it is healthier to not consume gluten. If I could know for certain that gluten does not adversely affect most people's small intestine at all, then I would change my tune.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> No dude, gluten is 100% purely organic.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about most of these diseases that could have changed in the last few decades. Several of them are genetic disease. If you hear more about these disease now than in the past it is only because they are diagnosed more, not because they exist any more. There is simply no scientific basis for your claims. Human lifespans have never been longer and they are nearly double what they were just a hundred years or so ago.


Whether it's a change of genetics, change in food composition due to farming techniques, or a new realization of long standing disease, I believe it is a positive change for humans to become better, smarter and stronger to avoid wheat/products


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I don't think we have to eliminate it altogether, I think people should just moderate how much they take in. 
Only in cases of illness or disease is when it should be completely avoided.


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Maybe not, but we also don't have any evidence that people consuming gluten are getting the same nutrient uptake as those who are not. *My statement is that it is healthier to not consume gluten*. If I could know for certain that gluten does not adversely affect most people's small intestine at all, then I would change my tune.


You have the burden of proof, not us.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Whether it's a change of genetics, change in food composition due to farming techniques, or a new realization of long standing disease, I believe it is a positive change for humans to become better, smarter and stronger to avoid wheat/products


Wheat and similar grains are the basis of our entire food system. If we did away with them food prices would skyrocket and tens of millions of people would die of starvation.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Wheat and similar grains are the basis of our entire food system. If we did away with them food prices would skyrocket and tens of millions of people would die of starvation.


Right.. Genocide. Anyways check out this little gem
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MUPxEUdI4HE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok so I've done some researching and it seems my all or nothing mentality doesn't apply very well to this topic. My apologies. Best listen to someone else lol... BUT I am very excited and grateful for my results going gluten free. I do a very good job avoiding it.. Even after my will has begun to fade I still hold strong.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Ok so I've done some researching and it seems my all or nothing mentality doesn't apply very well to this topic. My apologies. Best listen to someone else lol... BUT I am very excited and grateful for my results going gluten free. I do a very good job avoiding it.. Even after my will has begun to fade I still hold strong.


If it works for you, there's no need to change it. As already said, there could be other reasons that gluten/wheat could hurt your digestion besides having celiac disease. If you suspect you have it though, it would be good to test it because as I told you, being celiac means you have to be very very careful not to ingest even the smallest amounts. Families having a person with celiac disease have to use different utensils, storage methods, etc to make sure no cross-contamination happens. If you decide to test for celiac then you will have to start eating gluten again before testing, otherwise it might show a false negative.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

The way I see it, if it makes you feel better to eat gluten free than do it. If it doesn't, don't. Just don't attack the other side. Everyone's body is different. Many people's bodies really don't like bread, gluten, and sugar very much and don't process them well. I know my body doesn't. I've been limiting (not eliminating-- mostly due to lack of self control) my carbs for over three years now and I'm down about 80 pounds and much healthier for it. That's how my body reacts. Not everyone's will. If someone showing the classic signs of not digesting that stuff well (belly fat, acne, IBS, insulin problems) asks me about it, I'll suggest cutting back on the sugar and wheat. If they don't ask for advice, I won't give it to them. I also don't tell people who's bodies are doing fine processing it (for now) that they should stop eating it.

I feel better because of it and don't like it when people insult my experiences by saying it's all a fad or it's all in my head-- I've had so many positive changes in my health that I know that's BS-- but I also don't try to tell other people what to eat unless they specifically ask me for advice. It's like religion-- be proud of it and share it with those who want it, but don't force it on anyone and don't go around insulting people's religion just because you don't like it.


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

Devin87 said:


> Just don't attack the other side. . . don't go around insulting people's religion just because you don't like it.


Why not? Don't you value the truth? Don't you want to avoid spending time and resources on problems that don't exist?


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Ziggurat said:


> Why not? Don't you value the truth? Don't you want to avoid spending time and resources on problems that don't exist?


I haven't understood any of the posts you've made. Maybe I speak a different & less sophisticated dialect, but it seems that you're making fun of me?


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Ziggurat is a creature of mystery


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Ziggurat said:


> Why not? Don't you value the truth? Don't you want to avoid spending time and resources on problems that don't exist?


Not sure whether you're talking about religion or gluten free, but in both cases-- plenty of problems exist. These are potential solutions to the problems-- solutions that have proven to work for certain people and not for others. So, in both cases, if it works for you awesome, but don't knock the people it doesn't work for. If not, try something else but don't knock the people it works for.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> What Happens When You Get Glutened?
> 
> Where the hell are my supporters? I guess I'm such an asshole that I don't have any. Well anyway, people, this is real what happened to me. I guess I would have to say it 236 times before y'all would believe me, but I don't have time for that. I just researched quite a few people describing a similar pattern of illness onset. I'm sitting here in bed with residual joint pain and my stomach feels bloated and unstable. Also vision has been affected as well.. Floaters/random lines in vision.


I do believe you that you feel these things and I think you should get a real diagnosis. 





Sunshine Boy said:


> Why do you guys think the effects only start once the gluten reaches the small intestine? It starts right with the first step of _digestion_. Which is the saliva. By the time it's down in my stomach, my body is able to better detect its presence and inflammation is initiated. Decline notion of having to be in SI to feel neg effects. It's an _allergen. _Like hay or grass.. Some people sneeze their ass off and become miserable (I'm one of those). But gluten is the same deal!! So yes, it is an _ALLERGY_ for some. Not for others.


Human saliva doesn't break down proteins. And it has a negligible effect on carbs too. 
Because the small intestine is the one affected by gluten and where it is digested. 
Gluten sensitivity/celiac disease and allergy are different things entirely. The fundamental difference is that allergy means the immune system is trying to attack the allergen, while in celiac disease you have an autoimmune response where the immune system attacks and destroys your body. Different mechanisms, different results. And, there are other components in wheat that can cause allergy, 27 of them in fact. If you are allergic to wheat then it means a gluten-free diet would not necessarily benefit you.

You should stop reading stuff and doing your own diagnoses and seek a professional one, whether it's allergy, sensitivity or CD, or IBS. The only one who loses from that is you.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> ok, Doc
> 
> Whatever you say.
> 
> ...


Reading about symptoms and making your own diagnoses may harm you long term, generally. I don't understand why you think that is disrespectful. Even student doctors go through a phase, or "syndrome" when they've studied a lot of diseases and think they got them all. Making a real diagnosis for something you may or may not have will likely relieve you of any stress you have created by thinking about it.
Saying things like "gluten is not a natural food substance" shows only ignorance and a preach-like, religious-like behavior and not based on truth, not to mention that it's fear-mongering. Which is not very ethical to do and which is why I "pick" on what you say. I've already said it's great if it works for you. Why are you so bothered when I'm saying you should have a diagnosis? It could be even worse than you think, don't you want to know? I would definitely want to know if I had to avoid even a speck of gluten-containing foods, it's a nightmare to have to be so careful while living with people who have no problem with that, because your intestine will be destroyed. When I was in our local bakery, I met a lady who had a kid with celiac disease and she told me what he goes through and their family go through and it was a nightmare.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Reading about symptoms and making your own diagnoses may harm you long term, generally. I don't understand why you think that is disrespectful. Even student doctors go through a phase, or "syndrome" when they've studied a lot of diseases and think they got them all. Making a real diagnosis for something you may or may not have will likely relieve you of any stress you have created by thinking about it.
> Saying things like "gluten is not a natural food substance" shows only ignorance and a preach-like, religious-like behavior and not based on truth, not to mention that it's fear-mongering. Which is not very ethical to do and which is why I "pick" on what you say. I've already said it's great if it works for you. Why are you so bothered when I'm saying you should have a diagnosis? It could be even worse than you think, don't you want to know? I would definitely want to know if I had to avoid even a speck of gluten-containing foods, it's a nightmare to have to be so careful while living with people who have no problem with that, because your intestine will be destroyed. When I was in our local bakery, I met a lady who had a kid with celiac disease and she told me what he goes through and their family go through and it was a nightmare.


Its disrespectful to tell me to 'stop reading things'. It is one of my major sources of pride in my life to research and perform experiments on human health. Why? Because I KNOW I'm good at it and I love doing it. This has nothing to do with 'hypochondria' or narcissism, this has to do with the truth.

It could be even worse than I think? Wouldn't I want to know? I'm 28 years old and I have been eating glutenous foods my whole life.. I KNOW how bad it is. I just found out what I was doing to myself this whole time, that's all. I've been consuming this foreign allergy my whole life. 

Now, the thing is- our bodies develop a familiarity with substances we consume repeatedly, and have mechanical actions to reduce the toxic effect on the system. The child you speak of has a high sensitivity to gluten due to being young and having conscious parents to stop the continual intake. If the child didn't voice his/her bodily distress and suffered in silence, or the parents did not care enough to help, then that child would likely grow to continue eating it! Their sensitivity would lessen, and they would accept this discomfort as a part of their lives. That's what I did. 

I can can remember having symptoms of gluten exposure from a young age (6-10). My stomach always making loud embarrassing noises, digestion was never right, never feeling 'good'. I used to have to go to church for school and we had to sit in a DEAD quiet church (about 30 of us- my class). My stomach would be making the most crazy and embarrassing audible noises.. While nobody else's was doing this.. And most of us were eating the same thing.

So then, assuming that has a direct correlation with gluten intolerance (which I believe it does), then I would be essentially providing evidence that gluten issues/ disease only arises in SELECTIVE individuals. 

Maybe Ill back down and say that the ill effects of gluten exposure along with the disease on the intestine really do only affect certain people. I feel like I need to back down. I'll eat a piece of your 'cake', @Red Panda. BUT- by eliminating wheat containing products, anyone would be totally pleased with the results. 
Omitting gluten from my argument. Don't have evidence to disprove what you're stating. But I do firmly believe I have celiac disease. I STILL have joint pain several days after eating that pizza. That gluten really did fuck me up no lie! It made me sick and my body became inflamed.


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> The power of intuition is a double edged sword. On one hand, it opens up unlimited possibilities and is mystically amazing. On the other, you're fairly alone because not many people understand


Yeah, it opens up unlimited possibilities... most of them crap.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

BLECH! Sorry, I seem to have some kind of personality flaw. I will approach my further threads with a different perspective. Sorry to all the people I have told to fuck off.. I know a sane person wouldn't do that.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> BLECH! Sorry, I seem to have some kind of personality flaw. I will approach my further threads with a different perspective. Sorry to all the people I have told to fuck off.. I know a sane person wouldn't do that.


Yeah, you might want to edit that before a mod sees it..


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Yeah, you might want to edit that before a mod sees it..


 What?


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> What?


Post #126 ..


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Yeah, you might want to edit that before a mod sees it..


There's nothing wrong with saying fuck sometimes, bro.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Post #126 ..


If the thread is deleted because of you, then 
I don't give a shit but I'll see you in hell!!


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> If the thread is deleted because of you, then
> I don't give a shit but I'll see you in hell!!


Like, are you seriously crazy or what? I was trying to help you out.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Like, are you seriously crazy or what? I was trying to help you out.


Oh haha yes I'm crazy. Nice to meet you my name is Dan. I shall accept your kinship in the defense battle against the invisible forces! Wha! WHERE ARE THEY!? How will we be able to see them!?!


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

@Ziggurat

thanks for that video
shit's ridiculous


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

I can only speak for myself. I found out I had Celiac Disease a few years ago and ever since gluten has remained out of my diet. The benefits have been noticeable.

Increase in energy, better mood, better sleep, and I lost about 25 lbs. 

Cravings/Appetites have gone down considerably.

Cutting out gluten has worked for me. If the same results were for everyone, naturally I would recommend this diet. Obviously, results may vary....


----------

